# Beau Desert, Mon 24th Sept



## full_throttle (Apr 30, 2012)

OK, it's deposit time.

so far I have the following members interested, if you are still happy to play then I will need to start collecting some money,

Captainron

Lump

bnr1962

TXL

Yerman

Stuart_C

G1BBO

Twire

viscount17 ?

Jahmoo

Wildrover

full throttle

drawboy

I am asking each of you to send me Â£20 as way of a deposit, If I can get 24+ then I think I can get the deal for the advertised price, any less and the price may rise by Â£5. I will pay the same amount for the day as every other golfer.

Please send payments to

Robert Nutt

76 Lord Lytton Avenue

Coventry

CV2 5JU

to make it easy for me to work out who the deposit comes from please add your forum name on the rear..

Thank you


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 30, 2012)

will send my cheque out tomoz m8, deffo up for this


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 30, 2012)

Robert, 

Can you stick me down for this please mate, got to play it again.  :thup:


----------



## thegogg (Apr 30, 2012)

Is anyone allowed to play on this and if so what's the price etc?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wish I was available for this. Would love to give BD another crack. Superb course.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you put my name down will put a cheque in the post tomorrow.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 30, 2012)

anybody is welcome. i was offered a deal of bacon roll/coffee 18 holes and a two course meal for circa Â£60, that was based on 40 people, I may be able to get the same price for less players but I could do with a minimum of 24 to make it worthwhile. Once I have some deposits I will confirm reciept on here and should be able to confirm the final cost

* if you have shown interest on this thread you will be included*


----------



## drawboy (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll get my cheque out to you asap pal.


----------



## Yerman (May 1, 2012)

Hope to get cheque in post before the weekend, just saving up to buy a stamp.


----------



## Region3 (May 1, 2012)

I love the course and wish I could join you but I barely have any holiday left as it is.

You'll have a great day.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 1, 2012)

**sickie**


----------



## Region3 (May 1, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			**sickie** 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't get paid if I'm sick. I did with my previous job but not any more. Makes me sick  :lol:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 1, 2012)

had that for 13 years as a chef, now I do get paid its all too bloody easy. Not had any for 7 month now so building it up for a few duvet/golf days in the summer


----------



## Twire (May 2, 2012)

Sorry I'm going to have to drop out of this. The misses is planing a girlie weekend in Barcelona for the tail end of September.


----------



## full_throttle (May 2, 2012)

gjbike deposit recieved, thanks buddy


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2012)

FT can I pay via PayPal or bank transfer as I can't find my cheque book?

Sorry to be awkward pal.

Stu


----------



## full_throttle (May 3, 2012)

Yerman deposit recieved, thanks

cheque will be banked next week.


----------



## Scouser (May 3, 2012)

FT stick me down please mate....I am waiting to hear if Stu_C needs me to add his deposit to my cheque either way will be in the post no later than tuesday :thup:

Cheers


----------



## TXL (May 4, 2012)

Sorry FT, unfortunately I am going to have to drop out of this.


----------



## seochris (May 6, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			FT can I pay via PayPal or bank transfer as I can't find my cheque book?

Sorry to be awkward pal.

Stu
		
Click to expand...

Can I do this as well if its OK....put me down for that if you have room! I used to be a memeber there in the late '80s!

I am out of the country just now so wont be able to do anything until next weekend!


----------



## full_throttle (May 6, 2012)

Scouser said:



			FT stick me down please mate....I am waiting to hear if Stu_C needs me to add his deposit to my cheque either way will be in the post no later than tuesday :thup:

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


welcome aboard



seochris said:



			Can I do this as well if its OK....put me down for that if you have room! I used to be a memeber there in the late '80s!

I am out of the country just now so wont be able to do anything until next weekend!  

Click to expand...

Do you require bank transfer details as well? Either way your included


----------



## Scouser (May 8, 2012)

Cheers FT cheque is a day late will be posted tomorrow....Â£40 for me and Stu_C :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (May 10, 2012)

Scouser, Stuart C cheque recieved thank you 


so thats 4 members and myself so far,


----------



## seochris (May 13, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			welcome aboard



Do you require bank transfer details as well? Either way your included
		
Click to expand...

Yes I will need the bank details!


----------



## Lump (May 13, 2012)

Going to have to pull out of this. Just been told we're going on holiday on the 7th for two weeks.
Sorry peeps


----------



## full_throttle (May 14, 2012)

Sweatysock41, deposit recieved, (you should have knocked the door for a cup of tea)


Gjbike
Yerman
Stuart_C
Scouser
Sweatysock41  
full_throttle

so six of us so far,


----------



## seochris (May 14, 2012)

OK, got the thread now so no need to reply to my last PM! Â£20 is the answer I think!


----------



## full_throttle (May 21, 2012)

seochris cheque recieved.

Gentleman we have a problem..

12 is the minimum needed for a society booking, otherwise it's Â£200 per tee time regardless of 2/3 or 4 players then there is the matter of food. I spoke with the club only moments ago and the date is still free. 

Your money is safe and if I don't get the required number for a society booking then we will have to make a final decision on wether to play or not.

If this doe not go ahead then all monies will be refunded..

come on guys send me your deposit now


----------



## G1BB0 (May 21, 2012)

just waiting on some info from work r.e courses. should know by wednesday and will send cheque straight away if all systems go.


----------



## Jahmoo (May 21, 2012)

I am just checking on dates, as have a customer thing going on in September in the north east, but not 100% on date, should know in a day or so


----------



## full_throttle (May 25, 2012)

Just bumping this thread to the top. 

I desperately need 5 more players to make this happen.

one week left to get a spot and pay your deposit


----------



## seochris (May 26, 2012)

How many 'in so far'?


----------



## full_throttle (May 26, 2012)

seochris said:



			How many 'in so far'?
		
Click to expand...



seven


----------



## G1BB0 (May 28, 2012)

I can;t do this as got a load of courses in Sept/October, gutted as I was really looking forward to seeing how much my game has improved since playing there last year


----------

